# SC 5010, Shredd Dogg, Transition Scout, or other options



## fly4130 (Apr 3, 2009)

My beloved Surly Wednesday has been laid low with a cracked chainstay. The timing is particularly terrible as winter is coming soon. I had planned on adding a short to medium travel fully to the garage sometime next year but the time table may have changed a bit with the Wednesday down and out. My shop is looking into a warranty replacement but I don't have high hopes. Assuming I can't get a replacement frame I am going to need to look for the new bike quicker than expected.

There is available local (well, local-ish) to me a SC 5010 in R build and an alloy NX Scout. I have not had any saddle time on the 5010 but did spend some time in Pisgah on the carbon Scout and liked it quite a bit. It is on the upper range of travel for me. The Shredd Dogg will be harder to get saddle time on but there is someone local who has one that did offer a test ride. 

I had considered the Mojo 4 but cost and local availability to test ride moved that off the list. I am not concerned about frame material.

I am looking for a fun, side hit, mess around bike more than speed or plow. The 5010 is basically the prototype for me, and still my top pick. Located in Chicagoland so no steeps or chunk to deal with. Clyde range at 230 pounds kitted up. I would prefer to stick with 27.5 wheels but that is not mandatory. The accelerated time table puts me into the entry level build spec, so less than $5,000. 

Are there any other short chain-stayed bikes I should put on the list?


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I did not like the 5010 even if it is "Danny approved", only have a minute on the Scout, I'm sure you could make them all ride fine, that said I love my Shred 

I have owned a Shred longer than any other bike; which for me is saying something, going into it's fourth winter, still riding it interchangeably with my Tilt.

Other advantages of the Shred: Versatility (it will take 29" wheels witrh Shred stays), you can change the shock and stays to make it into any of the other FS bikes GG sells, they'll do a custom build, the frame and company are domestic, and gosh darn it the Shred just rides great for pretty much everything.

For fun times, stick with 27.5, without a doubt the smaller wheels make for a more playful bike. If you absolutely wanted to get a short chainstay 29er, the GG Pistola ain't bad, but I sold mine and got a Canfield Tilt; the Tilt is a sweet bike.

If I was choosing:

1) Shred Dogg
2) Scout
3) Mojo
4) 5010

New bike day, have fun!!


----------



## fly4130 (Apr 3, 2009)

@Nurse Ben How does the Tilt compare to the Shred Dogg? That is on my slightly longer list, but I missed my window on ordering and will need to wait on updated inventory which may make my wondering moot.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

One thing with Guerrilla Gravity is lead times. Since they build their own frames, there's less worry about supply chain issues. My son's Megatrail is arriving quicker than expected. Before I converted my Shred Dogg into a Megatrail, it was very sporty and fun. I only converted it because I have steep and rowdy terrain where a full enduro bike works better.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

fly4130 said:


> @Nurse Ben How does the Tilt compare to the Shred Dogg? That is on my slightly longer list, but I missed my window on ordering and will need to wait on updated inventory which may make my wondering moot.


Hmm, I think the Shred is more agile and the suspension is more plush, but the Tilt rides pretty well too. 

I think the biggest difference in feel is due to wheel size. I had a Pistol and it rode okay, but it tended to wallow off big hits, whereas the Tilt and Shred take big hits with aplomb.

A 29er can't truly be as agile as a 27.5, but I find the Tilt is pretty nice riding for what it is.

I ride the Tilt for all day rides with moderate tech and the Shred for techier rides. I have gone on epics with both bikes and have done serious tech with both bikes, neither bike has let me down, it just depends on what you're looking for.

If I had to choose one bike "this week", it'd be a Shred; next week could be different


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

fly4130 said:


> @Nurse Ben How does the Tilt compare to the Shred Dogg? That is on my slightly longer list, but I missed my window on ordering and will need to wait on updated inventory which may make my wondering moot.


You can find a Tilt used on Pinkbike and Over the Edge in Fruita has a few for sale.

I might be selling my Tilt frameset to get a Lithium, but I'm still on the fence about it.

The reason I'm considering moving from a Tilt to a Lithium is like what Curveball said about the Shred, there are times when a really big bike is helpful, but I'm leaning toward making my 29er the big bike and keeping a Shred for trail riding and play; 29ers make great plows


----------

